# Pcola pier 3/28



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Out for a couple of hours, leaving now. Some sheeps caught but the shortage of live has them choosing today. Nothing caught for me. Threw a cig out and a gotcha with nothing to show for. No ling seen just a few turtle no fish behind. Good luck guys.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I went today and it was indeed slow. I managed to get some live fiddler crabs due to a friend coming from Ft Walton to fish. I got to the pier at 2, bite died at 430 or so. Everyone was saying how the sheepshead somehow seemed to disappear since the past two days. They were nowhere near as thick or hungry. We still managed 7 in the 3 hours that we were there. The only other fish I saw caught was a monster rabbit fish.











Here's the three that I took home









And man I'm glad I only took 3 because I forgot how much of a royal pain they are to clean with a regular ol filet knife. But I ended up with plenty of meat for the fish fry tomorrow night at the moms house.









Hopefully the fishing will get better from now on since it seems like the cold stuff is pretty much over with.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks wonderful man. Nice catch!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

A guy with live sand fleas was catching a good number of sheepshead late this afternoon. With dead shrimp, I only got a few half-hearted nibbles. Threw a Clark spoon to see if any spanish were around, but nothing. I heard a school of spanish went through earlier today.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

has there been any bait running around lately?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't hear anything about spanish on any pier except for Gulf Shores. And no bait was to be seen, Red.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What's a rabbit fish?


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i slayed them that day, brought home 11 but caught more..had a few spanish break off my 14 lb mono..cleaning them took a good two hours but it sure was tasty..


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> What's a rabbit fish?












aka Smooth puffer fish, a lot of folks call it a rabbit fish.. for some reason.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol...I gotcha. Never heard it called that.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

It will start at the back of a cigar minnow and nibble it from tail to head, like a rabbitt eating a carrot in about 3 seconds


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

CLEVE3990 said:


> It will start at the back of a cigar minnow and nibble it from tail to head, like a rabbitt eating a carrot in about 3 seconds


I figured it was cuz of their mating habits....


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never heard it called that before I joined PFF, but I bet it's those front TEETH :yes:


----------



## keller625 (Mar 6, 2013)

heres a bigger one.


----------

